# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si të shkruaj në renditje alfabetike në një skedë?

## condor2

mirdita te gjitheve...
per nje detyre kursi vendosa te kaloj nga java ne c..duke qene fare fillestar po pyesja nqs se dikush mund te me ndihmoje lidhur me kete teme..
ideja eshte te shkruash brenda ne nje file stringa ne menyre te renditur...stringat jepen nga tasjtera dhe fillimisht nqs esthe stringa e pare do te shkruhet ne reshtin e pare ..kur vjen e dyta duhet te ngjitet apo te zbrese e keshtu me rradhe per te mbajtur rendin alfabetik..nqs se dikush ka ndonje informacion lidhur me stukturat qe duhen perdorur ,,metodat me efikase.,le te jape nje dore :djall i fshehur: ,,thanks

----------


## xfiles

Te jap nje ide kshu shpejt e shpejt.
Perdor funksionin strcmp() per te krahasuar fjalet se cila duhet te jete para e cila pas
dhe perdor nje strukture dinamike Linked List, listat e lidhura, si quhen keto ne shqip per te mbajtur fjalet meqe nuk mund ta dime numrin e fjaleve qe ne fillim per te perdorur nje array.
Pasi i lexon fjalet te gjitha, i ben rradhitjen duke perdorur strcmp me bublesort psh qe eshte e thjeshte, dhe me pas pasi ke listen e rradhitur ne rend alfabetik shkruaje ne nje file.

----------

